# Born2Run Blue Marlin Video 3/22



## paulx981 (Jun 13, 2009)

https://vimeo.com/89932153


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice fish guys! Good looking water.


----------



## Retro (Jan 16, 2014)

Wirelessly posted

Great job! Awesome video. You guys had a good reason to celebrate!


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Good Job Fellas! Wish I could have been there.


----------



## Cocahoe (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice fish. Where were you fishing,and I do know it is the Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## Mooseknucks (Jun 12, 2008)

Drill ship Noble Globetrotter I. It was real fishy, tons of blackfin, ballyhoo floating on top, some yellowfin but they weren't liking what we were trying to feed them. We chunked for about two hours before sunrise with no luck, just jigged some of the BFTs. We decided to live bait when the sun rose and put a big hardtail in the water and no more than 30 seconds later, ole girl was hooked. Must have been in our "slick" for a while. It was my first time on the reel for a billfish. It was pretty special since I have fished quite a lot and it was my first opportunity. Great day, something I'll never forget. I'm sure I can say the same for the crew.


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

congrats on your Blue Marlin!


----------



## PlaneToSea (Jul 27, 2012)

You mentioned catching it on a big hard tail. Were there hardtails around the rig? I'm assuming that's where you would have caught them.


----------



## Mooseknucks (Jun 12, 2008)

Caught all the hardtails we could handle at the Petronius


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice job on the Blue guys.


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## chapel321 (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome!! Congrats!!:thumbup:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post and video


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Great job! I look forward to doing just that very soon!

How did you get that opening shot? Felt like the camera was on a kite or balloon.


----------



## paulx981 (Jun 13, 2009)

Capn Davey said:


> Great job! I look forward to doing just that very soon!
> 
> How did you get that opening shot? Felt like the camera was on a kite or balloon.


I mounted it to a telescoping pole and held it way out...shhhhhh don't tell anyone


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Sweet. It felt like it was on a Pole but the telescoping action threw me off. 

Very cool!

We need a nice warm, blue water Push. Might happen next week.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Congrats on the blue guys! it never gets old watching catch and release videos of billfish! I am fired up for this season. Nice job!


----------



## willr86 (Mar 25, 2014)

yessssir


----------

